# Missing config options in menuconfig

## lokuarachi

Olé!!!!

Doing a fresh install on a macbook and the keyboard doesnt work. so i checked the config file and reran genkernel but to no avail. then  i noticed that when using the .config that i saved from the intial compilation, certain options (notably CONFIG_HID_APPLE & CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD) do not show up in menuconfig.....however, if i switch to the stock .config, they show up.....there are several other CONFIG lines that dont appear iin one but appear in the other.

the kernel in ?uestion is gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5

am now gonna compile using the stock .config and see if i get the keyboard to work......if not ill switch back to git-sources where everything was ok.

----------

## lokuarachi

so I guess the question im asking is how comes the config file will change the options displayed in menuconfig? is this intentional???

----------

## foxicatko

Hi.

What I have noticed is that some options are shown only when you enable certain prerequisite options. You have probably forgotten to enable such prerequisity....

----------

## ok

If you type '/' in menuconfig you can search for a symbol w/o CONFIG_.

/CONFIG_HID_APPLE:

```
 Symbol: HID_APPLE [=y]

 Prompt: Apple   

   Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:92   

   Depends on: HID_SUPPORT && HID && (USB_HID || BT_HIDP) && EMBEDDED   

   Location:   

     -> Device Drivers   

       -> HID Devices (HID_SUPPORT [=y])   

         -> Special HID drivers        

```

Then you can see on which it depends.

----------

